# Fed up of being the odd one out.



## Sarahjane1985 (Jun 4, 2015)

Right, please bear with me as I am very new to this. I've had IBS for about 5 years well I was diagnosed 5 years ago at the age of 24 but have had issues since childhood.

I used to be out partying all the time and was always with friends but now my whole life has changed. My old friends dont bother with me anymore which took time but it is ok for me now and I don't want to or feel the need to go out for meals or drinks( they usually end with me in agony for weeks anyway)

Now the issue is that my work are literally making a big deal of a department night out. Apparently I must attend, which is nice but as most of you will know the worst part is being made to feel picky, fussy and having attention brought to the fact that we have IBS.

Its been a while since I have felt like my IBS made me 'different' or the odd one out. I know of places locally that I can eat and trust but they are expensive or too far for them to walk and even one of them is a vegetarian and doesn't like the options available at places I have suggested. We all eventually agreed on a restaurant but I am still left feeling that I don't want to go out. They are nice people but they just don't understand and I already spend too much time faking being well around them.

The whole episode made me feel like rubbish and I think I just wanted to see what other people think and maybe help me feel less like a freak.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

This happens to me often. I end up making up an excuse or just saying I'm sick because well.. that's the truth. The stress of a social situation revolved around food makes things so much worse for me and, it's just not worth it to me anymore. Maybe you could speak to HR and if they have any empathy, will help you work around it.


----------



## Sarahjane1985 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply marleyma. I thought I was alone in feeling helpless when this happened its nice to know I am not the only one. You got it right if it didnt involve food I wouldnt have as much stress,I mean getting through monday - friday is a struggle already. I will give speaking to my HR department a go and see if they can help, I think I may have to just suck it up and go.


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

I feel this way all the time. People think u just don't want to be social. People just don't understand. As u said its a struggle just to get through the working week, there's no energy left to go out and have a good time, because it just doesn't happen with what we have. I understand 100% having issues myself with this at the moment.


----------



## Sarahjane1985 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply jesse1234. I've tried to explain further but they don't understand at all. Its really helping to know I am not the only one. Hope that you find a way to sort it out but I think I will just have to go and leave as soon as I can.


----------

